# Lola Astanova



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

She's an Uzbek-born American pianist; isn't she pretty ?
https://www.lolaastanova.com/


----------



## Red Terror

Clouds Weep Snowflakes said:


> She's an Uzbek-born American pianist; isn't she pretty ?
> https://www.lolaastanova.com/


The perfect pianist for horney high school teenagers.


----------



## haydnguy

Red Terror said:


> The perfect pianist for horney high school teenagers.


In all honesty, in today's day and age, horney high school teenagers are probably looking at things more than that. However, hopefully they'll be distracted by her wonderful piano playing if they are looking at her.


----------



## pianozach

She's evolved into producing some bordering-on-soft-porn videos now.

But let's talk about her skills, shall we?

She's obviously a gifted pianist, and technically very proficient. I have some minor issues with her interpretations, being more inclined to lean towards flashy performances at the expense of nuance.


----------



## ZJovicic

She's an interesting phenomenon to me. I am wondering if classical musicians are allowed to be sexy? At what point it becomes distasteful? Can she still be taken seriously?

I consider her to be some sort of rebel, or opportunist.

I wouldn't write off her easily because, regardless of her provocative clothing, she is indeed very talented.


----------



## Rogerx

Lola long legs.


----------



## Guest

Classical porn. I don't much admire her playing, to be honest, finding it glib and histrionic.


----------



## Rogerx

Why are even even talking about it, OP is left he building.


----------



## Dan Ante

Quite honestly she does not appeal to me and have not heard he play.


----------



## pianozach

Dan Ante said:


> Quite honestly she does not appeal to me and have not heard he play.


She's branded herself as a sexy pianist.

Technically she extremely proficient. IMO her interpretations are usually devoid of real heart or soul. To me she relies on "flashiness". Fine with me - it takes all kinds. Technically she's got me beat. I might be able to edge her out on nuance.

I've seen/heard some of her earlier videos, and I think she USED to pay more attention to interpretation,

The deal here is that REAL Classical Music fans are not her "target". She's more likely to draw in people on the fringe, that wouldn't bother listening to any Classical at all if it weren't for her delivery mechanism.


----------



## Dan Ante

pianozach said:


> She's branded herself as a sexy pianist.
> 
> Technically she extremely proficient. IMO her interpretations are usually devoid of real heart or soul. To me she relies on "flashiness". Fine with me - it takes all kinds. Technically she's got me beat. I might be able to edge her out on nuance.


Yes it takes all sorts,regarding her image the 1st video, ..............no I will not post my thoughts just a little glimpse of leg would have more effect. I remain unimpressed.


----------



## Guest

Lola looks like my daughter in law in every way, but my daughter-in-law doesn't play the piano and is a blonde. She's a lawyer wanting to enter federal parliament in our country. She's had to wear different kit and is now covered neck to knee!!! When my son moved into his new house 6 months ago 'the bride' went outside to cut some shrubs down on their acre of land. Within minutes the male neighbours came over to help. She came inside, swept back her hair and said "Oh well, you see what you have to do to get somebody to help - if that had been (my husband) he would have to manage on his own".

Glad I wasn't there when she got up to paint the roof!!


----------



## Roger Knox

Dan Ante said:


> Yes it takes all sorts, regarding her image the 1st video, ..............no I will not post my thoughts...


I've just un-posted mine ...


----------



## Dan Ante

Roger Knox said:


> I've just un-posted mine ...


Taste?? good or bad? 
I think that is what Lola Astanova lacks! IMO of course


----------



## Guest

Dan Ante said:


> Taste?? good or bad?
> I think that is what Lola Astanova lacks! IMO of course


Well, as the old song would have it, "whatever Lola wants Lola gets"!


----------



## Roger Knox

Christabel said:


> Well, as the old song would have it, "whatever Lola wants Lola gets"!


Maybe she just wants to get away from Uzbekistan.


----------

